# FR: il n'est pas douteux que + mode



## ride7359

L'expression _il n'est pas douteux _se trouve dans un de mes manuels sur une liste d'expressions qui exigent le subjonctif _._  Je comprends pourquoi _il est douteux_ l'exige, mais le contraire?  Si on est certain, pourquoi s'exprimer en utilisant le subjonctif?  Ou c'est simplement que ça se dit?


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, l'indicatif est le plus logique, mais « malgré la logique, le subjonctif reste fréquent dans ces cas » (Grevisse §1126), accompagné « assez souvent » (§1024) du _ne_ expletif.


----------



## francis0077

Je préfère utiliser :" je doute que tu ne viennes". Je n'utilise jamais il est douteux que...


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

Oui c'est une formule très lourde !


----------



## ride7359

Merci à tous.  Comme je dis à mes élèves - Oui, c'est la règle - SAUF...


----------



## newg

Je confirme ce que dit Bobby, cette formule reste très lourde...
Personnellement je ne l'utilise jamais et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de français qui l'utilisent. 
"Je doute que..." reste en effet la formule la plus courante.


----------



## geostan

Pourtant, les dictionnaires modernes en font mention sans commenter sa «lourdeur.» L'expression a bien sa place dans la langue et il n'est pas difficile d'imaginer des exemples où elle convient tout à fait.


----------



## newg

Ouais.. Eh bien tout à ton plaisir de faire des phrases en utilisant cette expression mais je doute que tu croises beaucoup de français qui l'utilisent... 
Enfin, je devrais plutôt dire qu'il n'est pas douteux de ne pas croiser des français qui l'utilisent.. Non c'est vrai, c'est très "light"


----------



## itka

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà dit ça hors d'un exercice de grammaire ? Personnellement, j'ai des doutes !


----------



## gambit2099

Cette formule n'est jamais utilisé en France. Moi ça me ferrait beaucoup plus penser à une personne imitant les personnes de hautes classes pour se foutre d'eux..

Je doute que...  <- Mieux, bon français
Je ne je pense pas que... <- Plus courant, bon français aussi


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà dit ça hors d'un exercice de grammaire ? Personnellement, j'ai des doutes !



Oui, mais les seuls exemples que j'aie pu trouver sur Internet proviennent de traductions de livres célèbres, ou du passé. Il semble, alors, que l'expression, qui existe sans aucun doute, est évité par les francophones tandis que son équivalent anglais est bien vivant. Comme c'est curieux!


----------



## Maître Capello

A n'en pas douter, les opinions divergent. Moi, _il n'est pas douteux que_ ne me choque en rien. Plus exactement, si on veut garder un tour impersonnel, ce tour-là est bien plus logique que ne le serait _je ne doute pas que_.
_
Je ne doute pas que certains sont d'un autre avis.
Il n'est pas douteux que la crise économique durera longtemps._


----------



## econo

Voici, un exemple de l'expression "il est douteux que +" qui fut utilisé par un 
érudit français du début du siècle dernier.  Il emploie le subjunctif.  Je ne sais
pas si l'on continue d'utiliser cette tournure de phrase de nos jours mais elle
est plutot agréable à ma pauvre oreille anglophone.  :<)

"Cependant il n'est pas douteux que, dans ses entrevues avec Pépin, Etienne
II n'ait réclamé où accepté ce que l'on appela la "restitution" de Ravenne..."

Les Premiers Temps de L'Etat Pontifical par L. Duchesne.


----------



## Ostaire

Il n'est pas douteux que _"il n'est pas douteux"_ est une expression quelque peu gauche et qu'elle puisse même paraître exagérément pesante.

Il ne fait pas le moindre doute que _"il ne fait aucun doute"_ (ou _"il ne fait pas de doute"_) est plus volontiers usité.

Cela ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute !


----------



## Maître Capello

Que d'assertions péremptoires! 

Nos avis divergent visiblement puisque, comme je l'avais déjà dit à l'époque, _il n'est pas douteux que_ ne me choque en rien. Tout dépend du contexte dans lequel cette expression est employée. Je trouve donc bien exagéré de prétendre que ce serait une expression «gauche» et «pesante»!


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Tout dépend du contexte dans lequel cette expression est employé.


Je suis d'accord là-dessus.

On pourrait peut-être s'accorder sur le fait que cette expression est peu usitée aujourd'hui en français parlé. A ce titre, il est utile de dire à nos amis étrangers qu'une phrase comme "Il (n')est (pas) douteux qu'il vienne", prononcée dans un contexte de conversation courante, sera généralement ressentie comme lourde et peu naturelle (du français scolaire, en quelque sorte).

Mais cette tournure peut tout à fait avoir sa place à l'écrit. Si nous discutions de vive voix, je n'aurais sans doute pas dit non plus "On pourrait peut-être s'accorder sur le fait que...", mais je m'aperçois que je l'ai écrite assez naturellement.


----------



## Ostaire

Sauf votre respect, Maître, la question n'était pas là...

L'objet de ce recyclage d'un avis par vous précédemment invalidé était juste de tester l'enchaînement d'un indicatif et d'un subjonctif après un même "il n'est pas douteux".

Bizarrement, cet assemblage m'a l'air de fonctionner.


----------

